# How does the distance between your eye and the peep make in clarity of the scope



## 10ring12 (Mar 25, 2003)

Looking at using a shorter axle to axle bow . 34.25 vs 40.50" . String angle increases the distance between my eye and the peep with the shorter axle to axle bow. Wondering about how this will effect aiming and seeing clearly through the scope?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The greater the distance from your eye, the larger the peep in order to see your scope housing. Larger peep equals more light coming through which is usually a good thing. As far as improved clarity, I think this depends on your eyes and whether you used a lens in your scope.

One of the techniques that target archers use when they put a lens in their scopes is to decrease the peep size as it improves clarity through the lens without buying a clarifier peep. But for shooting without a lens, you should use the largest peep that works with your scope.

Allen


----------



## 10ring12 (Mar 25, 2003)

Excellent reply. Thank you.


----------

